# Years gone by....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably for the older members on here but sat here thinking how things have changed..

I remember..

NO double glazing or central heating..... houses were fu*king freezing in the winter

Deisel cars were about one in every ten thousand, no one wanted or made them.

We had seasons, summer, autumn winter and spring.

No one sued anyone

You were lucky to have a car let alone every one in the family have one...

Over to you...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

and brown over bitter was 36p/pint lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Bury and Rochdale are still like that mate. Going from Leeds to rochdale is like being in a time machine


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I remember the sound of the rain on the window when tucked up in bed as a nipper before double glazing came along and ruined it.

I am sat watching Where Eagles dare and thinking when I used to watch it sat with my Grandma and Grandad times were so much simpler then nothing to worry about!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha. I could get a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale for 12p in my first pub lol.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Probably for the older members on here but sat here thinking how things have changed..
> 
> I remember..
> 
> ...


Goddamn how old are you sir? Thoght you were around 21. Maybe 18 judging by how small you are in your avi x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When I could fill a jerry can of petrol up for a few quid to go for a session on my bike.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I remember...

When TV's didn't have remote controls, and many people had black and white tvs.

A computer was something the size of a house and only appeared in sci-fi movies/tv shows.

When betamax and VHS were products of the future.

A mobile phone was a house phone with a long cable.

When not every kids tv program or film was simply an ad for merchandise.

When a star in music or the movies could be ugly but massively successful and adored simply because of their talent.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> Goddamn how old are you sir? Thoght you were around 21. Maybe 18 judging by how small you are in your avi x


Yeah mate l am 21 yrs and 252 months :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

We used to share the betamax video recorder with my grandparents, one week rotations, happy days.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

I useded to be out with my mates on my bmx haveing a laugh hedge hopping , apple scrumping harmless fun,not like the youngsters walking round like zombies on smack nowadays


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

ohhh milky my friend, we had soda pop, crap wall paper (Chip board) and a tenner would buy the whole family a mcdonalds! Wayyyy before the credit got crunched!!!

Those where the days mate... 96 was one of the best summers on record, I'm not to old, but i sure do remember better times than these me ol mucker, i sure do, indeed yes

back when the streets where full of broken down burnt out cars and houses didn't have windows but boards up instead lol ohh i do remember those areas that now have camera's everywhere lol

Don't ask :scared:

It's a shame people aren't out and about and as open to chatting to strangers as they used to be.. Atleast they aren't in my experience, to much bad man stuff going on, to many girls fear something bad happening to them!

Crazy crazy world mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I remember...
> 
> When TV's didn't have remote controls, and many people had black and white tvs.
> 
> ...


And tv had only 4 channels and it turned itself of at midnight !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked the coal fires, still have one today in fact. Emptying the ash pan was a bit of a chore when it was windy though....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Mingster said:


> *Ha. I could get a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale for 12p in my first pub lol.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> fck me how old are you i thought i was the oldest sadest b*stard on here lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember when music meant something.................wow now i do sound old!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I remember...
> 
> When TV's didn't have remote controls, and many people had black and white tvs.
> 
> ...


that just brought a memory back.....my dad bought a new TV...he told me and my brother to say " change" and by magic the channels changed and then to "clap" and the sound went up......he and my mum must have been having a right laugh at us :lol: :lol:

told all my school pals the next day :blush: :lol:

when Mars Bars were bigger :nono:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Asouf said:


> 4?? Im only 37 and remember only having 3 channels..
> 
> And the 'videoman' coming down your street.. battered old Sierra with a boot full of videos... £3 a week!!!


Yeah Channel 4 was a big deal when it came along mate !!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah Channel 4 was a big deal when it came along mate !!


Yeah man.. and the first programme on Channel 4 was....... Countdown... Random pubquiz fact for ya


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Never mind no central heating. The house I was born in only had a coal fire in the living room when I was tiny. Even when I was a teenager I remember getting out of bed in the morning and the curtains being stuck to the ice on the inside of the window (I sound like the month python yorkshire men sketch).


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sending postcards on holiday

writing a letter

when 50p was a fortune and you could buy loads of sweets


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Taping the top 40

Watching Howards way on Sunday night with an empty feeling in my stomach as school was next day.

Penny sweets

Grifter bikes


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

vetran said:


> LOL. Same as you mate. I reckon Replicator can give us both a couple of years. Local Irish Club sold Fed best for 9p, Fed Ordinary for 8p and Brown Ale for 12p. I could have 8 pints, 10 tabs, fish and chips, and my bus fare and still get change out of 2 quid lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilli said:


> Never mind no central heating. The house I was born in only had a coal fire in the living room when I was tiny. Even when I was a teenager I remember getting out of bed in the morning and the curtains being stuck to the ice on the inside of the window (I sound like the month python yorkshire men sketch).


All true mate, l even remember getting dressed under the BLANKETS on my bed... no quilts then either.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I remember when the playstation 1 came out

(am i in your gang now milky?) :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I remember when the playstation 1 came out
> 
> (am i in your gang now milky?) :thumb: :laugh:


Playstation !

Try Atari mate !


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

whats atari?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Playstation !
> 
> Try Atari mate !


never heard of it, do you remember when bread became sliced?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tprice said:


> whats atari?


Where's that neg button !!

It was like playstation stuck on pause !


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Did you ever have any close encounters with dinosaurs back in the day? lol x


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fawlty towers. Doctor who, red dwarf(not as old) ! Dads army, blackadder, Porridge, TOP OF THE POPS, Thunderbirds, only fools and horses, blind date (yes I watched it),


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

iv never been a big gamer iv got a ps3 and an xbox, they get used once a year for about an hour lol

too much cookin to do!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tprice said:


> iv never been a big gamer iv got a ps3 and an xbox, they get used once a year for about an hour lol
> 
> too much cookin to do!


I have never owned one mate, never will...far to complicated for me !


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have never owned one mate, never will...far to complicated for me !


stick to aas mate, much more fun


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

When Pacman and street fighter were the best arcade games..lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> When Pacman and street fighter were the best arcade games..lol


They were high tech behind space invaders mate !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember a time before mcdonalds, a time when the tv only came on in the evening and there was no channel 4 yet alone channel 5. In the winter our mom would give us a tin of polish and some old rags and we would clean the floors to keep warm. I remember when there was no childhood obesity because we were all to bust climbing trees, falling in streams and riding our bikes (without a helmit) to spend hours playing computer games. I even remember live aid, not thats old...


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

When the whole world didn't sh!t itself the second a chicken sneezed


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Walking to school, everyone did, and no one got molested or kidknapped.Track bikes.Take a normal bike and remove the front brakes, and mudguards! Jukeboxes in pubs.A social life meant actually talking to people in real life, imagine that! Fat people were usually ridiculed because they were so rare.Mk 2 Cortinas, with flared arches in grey primer.No one ever finished them! Coppers that scared you.The highlight of the weeks TV TOTPS on a thursday night.10 embassy no 6 for 12p.Being embarassed watching tv with your parents, when a nude scene was on (rarely)! Nicking adult mags from the corner shop.Getting caned at school (fu.ckin hurt!) more to follow...........


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont think any one should reply on milkys thread unless you can remmember 50 bob notes or thripney bits lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> They were high tech behind space invaders mate !


Ah yeah i remember that, along with Paperboy..lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

vetran said:


> i dont think any one should reply on milkys thread unless you can remmember 50 bob notes lol


Unfortunately I can.I can just about remember white fivers too!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

when Spain was the be all and end all " were off to sunny sunny spain...viva espania " :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

escort xr3i

renault 5 turbos

10p space raiders

30p marsbars

sonic the hedgehog

multiplayer on goldeneye

french crops

spiffy jeans

naf naf bomberjackets


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm too young to remember any of this sh1t:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jake87 said:


> escort xr3i
> 
> renault 5 turbos
> 
> ...


chevignon jackets

stay press

leather jackets with belts round the waist

grandad shirts

waffles

tukka boots

blonde streaks/ spikey hair...long at the back :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm only 20 years old............

Older than jake87 lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Tellies where you had to actually get up to turn it on or change the channel, aerials where you had to keep tweaking them to get decent picture. That's what I remember anyway.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

where you had to buy women a drink for a sh*g now they buy you one


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ford escort mk 2 rs2000 and mexicos

Macdonalds?-remember wimpy

a giro getting delivered by the postman

real skinheads and punks

the film Kes


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Playstation !
> 
> Try Atari mate !


fook me , i had one of those, the thing was huge and had loads of wood on it, with them cartridge things u stuck in, always used to get sore hands from the joystick with one button, when i used to play daley thompson decathlon. happy days.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i remember when petrol used to be 87p a litre over to you old ****s to show your age and tell us what it cost back in the day


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

even smokes used to be cheap, i used to get pack of 10 for less than a quid, and u could buy single cigarettes to.

no ones mentioned plastic records or cassette tapes yet.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

We had a coal fire, outside toilet, stove kettle,black and white 14" tv with dial tuner, a well in the garden, and a grifter pushbike.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ASOC5 said:


> i remember when petrol used to be 87p a litre over to you old ****s to show your age and tell us what it cost back in the day


First time I filled a car up it was 60 odd p per litre I think


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

wish it still was nowadays 1.31 a litre takes the ****


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

i used to sit around playing the master system, which the games cartridges were as big as a DVD case  Alex kidd, still play that now thanks to my super advanced sega mega drive. Damn sony ruining it all


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lets not forget the good old spectrum , the games used to load up from a cassette tape, used to take ages, by the time they loaded u didnt wanna play anymore .


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

did anyone ever remember the game gear? the sega portable console. It was like walking around with a cinder block  ahhhh good memories.

kids actually wanting to play outside with toy guns, then call of duty made kids fat


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Breeny said:


> lets not forget the good old spectrum , the games used to load up from a cassette tape, used to take ages, by the time they loaded u didnt wanna play anymore .


Load: Run""


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

used to love running round the estate m8, making machine gun noises, cant remember the last time i heard that sound, thought i was the bees knees when i got a spud gun to, do they still make those.


----------



## Adz85 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im not that old and remember pretty much all this appart from toilets outside lol, milky ur only 42 thats not old lol


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Breeny said:


> used to love running round the estate m8, making machine gun noises, cant remember the last time i heard that sound, thought i was the bees knees when i got a spud gun to, do they still make those.


haha i used to love crawling through the bushes, waiting for a random person, jump out and pretend to shoot them and run away, now people actually do jump out and shoot them. Ive seen a few spud guns around few weeks/months ago but didnt have any money to get one


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well he gets the last laugh, samsung have just announced their oled tv at ces, that includes voice and gesture control i kid you not.

I can remember when four star was 35p a litre :crying:

And austin maxi's and princesses were comonplace.

Christ im old.



Tommy10 said:


> my dad bought a new TV...he told me and my brother to say " change" and by magic the channels changed and then to "clap" and the sound went up


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweatershop and marathon bars 

Lambert and butler were 99p for 10 when I started too.

Oh and what about the drink Quattro?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a zx81. Spent hours typing code in only to cock up one line and have the whole thing not work!


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Opal Fruits (not starburst)

Virgin Cola

Beano and Dandy

Anyone remember Vice Versa sweets, they were the ultimate 

Push pops, fruitang, nerds and dweebs.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Atari 2600 Jr was my first Console and what a pile of crap it was


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

sony walkman kappa track suit with poppers down the side. cokecola clea,r mounting dew vinyl witch i still have loads of

cook report ,Beadle's About

and im only 29


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

i used to love saturday night tv, gladiators followed by noel edmonds funhouse. Now we get x crap and big brother crap


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

punk rock loud and live

No id checks

FS1Es

Harrington jackets and fred perrys

feet and inches not mmmmmmmms

and the best one Mr softee and the tonibell man having a punchup (early turf wars)


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

learning to drive without having to do a theory test, drinking cider in the park, honda cub90 moped


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

getting into the ast 15 minutes of the footy for free when they opened the gates at 3/4 time


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I dnt think it's just for the older ppl in all cases the petrol 1 a remember when I first past my test my car 24 pound to drim it now it's 45, but f**k 86p a pint weren't everyone just alcoholics then a aint paid less than 2pound in my local


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I also remember my grandad had a ford fiesta A reg I think which only had 4 gears a was like wtf


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

when i was about 8 and my mum used to win at bingo and come back at 9 :30 pm and wake me and my brother up with a bag of chips (that was a fcukin treat ) kids now dont appreciate sh1t like that you take them out for a 50 - 70 quid meal and its like they expect it , its just food to them nothing big deal about going to a restaurant and eating...

i remember the rediffuision boxes with the clicker in the window (hi tech) had a.b.c.d.e and you turned it to a channel you wanted(still sh1t all on tv though)

i remember going out in a morning in school holidays and not coming in till tea time

i remembr playing 5 hour football matches on the field cos you just love bieng outdoors and playing football...

kids dont fcukin leave there bedrooms anymore

porno mag was the bees knees, and me and a couple of mates used to share it and take it home for a few days each... but at the time we just looked and didnt even have the knowledge to w4nk off to it...

i loved them days ...

i loved playing kirby outside the house with my mate..

kiss chase on the street with the oakland family girls (helen,Mandy and Julie ) << not made up lol i still remember them to this day .

ahhhh good old remeniscance X


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@flinty90 I remember that you'd go out in a morning not come back till like after tea starving (I've got 4neices n nephews none of which no how to ride a bike or when I've told them the above there like why would you go all day n go along the cycle track n build tree houses n sh!t there more into Facebook n xbox) and me mother would say so what trouble you been into today even if a said none she new a was lying


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

commador 64

curly wurlys size of ya head

grandad growin spuds in greenhouse in back garden

playin with hosepipe for fun

coal man dropping of coal each week

non of these dsi xbox bollox back then


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

PLaying in the streets with everyone, football, bulldog etc etc. That was a community. Knock a door run, he he he still giggle about that, so simple, yet so funny- irritating as f!ck but pretty innocent.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

thats a thing u dont see no more laurie kids in big group playing tag,bulldog even football ,nowadays kids in group either get classed as a gang and get split up by police lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Let's not forget the people ... All ur school mates that you never see now... The family that are gone... The pets ....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

When Sunday morning channel 4 had proper cartoons ( Jayce and the wheeled warriors, Conan, thunder cats, transformers )


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

it must be true what people say bout school days bein the happiest days of ur life, i dont think its the school bit tho, i think its the age.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i remember bags of chips wrapped in newspaper :tongue:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

jsut thought of another one, bein able to go to sweet shop and actually get sweets for a half penny, dont think anyone actually does sweets for 1p now


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

5p tip top ice pops every summer  we`d buy tons and always have one hanging out our mouths


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Back in my day...


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Regularly seeing white dog ****


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

My earliest recollection of television was the Queen's Coronation in 1952..I was 4 at the time..as we{all the Avenue} watch it on a neighbours T.V....a big box in the corner with a 9" screen and took 5min's to warm up

Traveling to my Grandparants by steam train from Nottingham to Manchester{just over 100mls}...took all day

School never close due to bad weather, in winter I had to walk a mile through deep snow to get there

Out side toilets..and toilet paper was newspaper hung on a nail

The only kids in school with cropped hair had nits

Records where like dinner plates and played 75rmp

I could go on ...but I've dust on top of my head


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Seeing a new car with a D reg on it and looking through the window to see how fast it went...

Jumping through hedges.

Collecting for bonfire night, building the bonfire and not having the "local authority " remove it...

Scrambles at weddings.

50p electricity meters.

Not having a phone in the house.

Frosty patterns on the inside of the windows.

Building go carts.

Playing armies and making that daft gun sound.

Knock and nash.

10p mixtures.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My first computer was a ZX81, and games took 10 minutes to load by a cassette machine, then when loaded was a letter A shooting 1's at letter O's.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

TR7's were like seriously cool sports cars. You were James Bond if you drove one in my village. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Earliest thing I can remember is my old man getting a diesel car, old A reg escort 1.6 (A828 MNB) lol can still remember the reg, sounded like a tank haha.

And we had an old black and white tele, no channels on it, just a twisty thing in the middle you turned to find the channels.

First computer was the table tennis thing with the slider on it, cant remember the name of them, no colour just black and white


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dave said:


> Earliest thing I can remember is my old man getting a diesel car, old A reg escort 1.6 (A828 MNB) lol can still remember the reg, sounded like a tank haha.
> 
> And we had an old black and white tele, no channels on it, just a twisty thing in the middle you turned to find the channels.
> 
> First computer was the table tennis thing with the slider on it, cant remember the name of them, no colour just black and white


i believe that was pong was it not. This thread has got me wanting to back to a 5 year old lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Loads of men would have tashes. I do miss a good tash


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Loads of men would have tashes. I do miss a good tash
> 
> View attachment 72721


Tache's need to make a comeback...

Magnum PI...

Can't believe no body has mentioned the A-TEAM!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember the three day week, and the power cuts, were you had no electricity for bouts throughout the day, my dad was an electrician and rigged the portible up on the car battery, the next day in school i would talk about what I watched on telly the night before, everyone else was in a black out! I would have those days back before what we have now, we were still British then, thats gone!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i remember the mighty soda stream and making our own fizzy as kids


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

The Sinclair ZX81 home computer with 1k of memory. If you had one of them the whole school would know about it. You were a God.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Commodore 64

Conker picking, swimming in the river and building swings over the woods

Receiving a Beano annual every xmas

decent penny sweets and mixtures, bon bons, pear drops, cola cubes

Time surely do fly by!

Good times


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Commodore 64
> 
> Conker picking, swimming in the river and building swings over the woods
> 
> ...


AMEN to that, its unreal just where the time has gone, thinking back to how innocent everything was to how it all feels now.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Probably for the older members on here but sat here thinking how things have changed..
> 
> I remember..
> 
> ...


We had a coal fire no central heating until 1974, the house was freezing in the winter but we didn't catch the flu. We went to bed with hot water bottles at night until one burst on my sister and burnt the back of her leg.

My dad had a Moggie Minor for his first car and then upgraded to a Vauxhall Viva.

The seasons Like Summer and Winter were real, Summers were red hot and Winters were freezing with snow on the ground from the end of November until the start of March.

We used to fly down hills on home made go-karts with no breaks, drink out of rivers and streams, climb trees, play knock a door run, eat worms, all paint had lead in it, if we had a fight there were no weapons.

A pint of beer when I started drinking was 26p a pint, 10 No6 ciggies were 30p, a gallon of petrol was 50p when I started driving.

Those were the days.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember having to get up off my @rse to change the channel on the Tv...and twisting the tune dial to find the other channel. Also remember waiting for the tv programmes to actually start at 1pm was it?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bin men used to put your bins back in your garden instead of leaving them blocking drive ways.

complete strangers saying 'good morning' is something i miss.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

using a coat hanger to get a signal on the tv

Leaving the milk bottles outat night for the milkman to collect in the morning and drop of new ones

using an outside toilet (was only a child at the time but can remember it)

When having levi jeans was the big thing


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Can also remember when health and safety rules and political correctness were sensible and not OTT, but that's probably another topic, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

And not forgetting Farah Slacks, guaranteed to give you the glow of a faggott!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JusNoGood said:


> I remember having to get up off my @rse to change the channel on the Tv...and twisting the tune dial to find the other channel. Also remember waiting for the tv programmes to actually start at 1pm was it?


Yeah there were no programmes before 9:30am and closedown was 11m in the week and weekends was an earlier start then closedown was 1:am I think.

Power cuts were every winter but it didn't bother us because we cooked on the open fire.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

When condoms could be reused, not that i was around back then but ive heard about them


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MacUK said:


> Do you remember WW1? What was it like?


LOL cheeky fcuker. :gun_bandana:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

when this new generation gets older, they'll be like do u remember when we used,,,,OH FOOK we done nothin cos we were to engrossed on xbox.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Makes me feel old thinking that when i started driving petrol was under £1.10 a litre!

1.45 for a litre of derv now!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nodrog said:


> And not forgetting Farah Slacks, guaranteed to give you the glow of a faggott!


The old burgundy stay press lol

And two tone stay press.

Winkelpickers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Robsta said:


> The old burgundy stay press lol
> 
> And two tone stay press.
> 
> Winkelpickers


i bet yu still fcukin wear them Robsta pmsl !!! or you still look at them thinking "one day they will be mine" you know when you have caught up with that era pmsl X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember l used to go to the swimming baths every day of the school holidays, getting there for 10 am and leaving at 4 !

Eyes red raw, then have a hot chocolate and a bag of Frazzles in the canteen...

I still cant get over the central heating thing tho and how spoiled we are not freezing our nuts off every night and morning.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i bet yu still fcukin wear them Robsta pmsl !!! or you still look at them thinking "one day they will be mine" you know when you have caught up with that era pmsl X


Tight bastard is waiting for them to come back into fashion !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tight bastard is waiting for them to come back into fashion !


HAHAHAHAHA love it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Robsta said:


> The old burgundy stay press lol
> 
> And two tone stay press.
> 
> Winkelpickers


Winkelpickers.......Crikey i'm not that old


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The good old days when you could beat a woman in the middle of the street and no one would butt an eye lid


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> The good old days when you could beat a woman in the middle of the street and no one would butt an eye lid


Where the hell are you from ???


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Where the hell are you from ???


Isnt it obvious... Yorkshire


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> i bet yu still fcukin wear them Robsta pmsl !!! or you still look at them thinking "one day they will be mine" you know when you have caught up with that era pmsl X


I wish. My clothes used to come out the fcuking jumble sale mate. I wore what I was given and that's that lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Isnt it obvious... Yorkshire


Ah right, it threw me because he didnt say "set your whippet on them "


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of the posts in this thread from the younger guys really bring back things I don't even think about..

Running down the Street in my new LA GEAR'S stamping my feet " mum are they flashing??!?" ... " MUM ARE THEY FLASHINGS?!?!"

good times..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I remember way back when you used to get banged up for flashing, not get your mum to watch ffs


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

the england football team was full of proper blokes instead of ponsy overpaid *******


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I wish. My clothes used to come out the fcuking jumble sale mate. I wore what I was given and that's that lol


Lucky you!!! I used to wear what ever my older brother had grown out of!

Hand me downs .... One thing I don't miss lol.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember when a 10p mix up had 10 things in it, now you cant even choose your own coz of health & safety.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ticmike said:


> I remember when a 10p mix up had 10 things in it, now you cant even choose your own coz of health & safety.


Donk know if you've been a Heywood lad all your life mate but l remember the boat going round Queens park lake and riding my bike on the same lake in the winter !


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Donk know if you've been a Heywood lad all your life mate but l remember the boat going round Queens park lake and riding my bike on the same lake in the winter !


I have Milky, spent all my 34 years in this sh1thole,lol. Remember the fireworks on the island during the charities fete, when everyone used to come out for that, now your lucky to see 2 floats and a bloke n his dog.

I remember being on one of the floats when i was little and wanting a wee, so i wapped my nob out and did it, i'd be on a register if i did that now.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn i still dont have double glazing and i still have a vhs player for my original bruce lee and chuck norris VHS! good guys wear black rocks!

I also still have my atari which takes floppy disks and an 8 track player which i bought cus arnold had one in last action hero and i thought it was aw some. 

One thing i do miss is when wimpys were an actual restaurant you could get an awesome burger and a nickabokerglory :_D


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember when my local cinema upgraded from space invaders to galaxians and I couldn't believe it had colour!!! I think it was around the same time I went to see ET with my dad and sister and my sister balled her eyes out all the way home cos the funny brown plastic thing went a funny brown/white colour.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Damn i still dont have double glazing and i still have a vhs player for my original bruce lee and chuck norris VHS! good guys wear black rocks!
> 
> I also still have my atari which takes floppy disks and an 8 track player which i bought cus arnold had one in last action hero and i thought it was aw some.
> 
> One thing i do miss is when wimpys were an actual restaurant you could get an awesome burger and a nickabokerglory :_D


I thoughts Wimpy had gone, but i saw one in Huddersfield the other week !!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember how ****ing slow porn was to load in 1996 when I got on AOL. ****ty pictures from saggy old birds in chatrooms! No videos  .


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember a disk going round school for the Amiga full of porn.

It was cycled so would just keep running over and over again, was pi55 funny thinking back.

No porn available for my trusty spectrum 48k though !!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Yeah there were no programmes before 9:30am and closedown was 11m in the week and weekends was an earlier start then closedown was 1:am I think.
> 
> Power cuts were every winter but it didn't bother us because we cooked on the open fire.


Didn't it shut down during the day as well? I remember waiting for pumpkins to start at 12:30/1pm?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

ticmike said:


> I remember a disk going round school for the Amiga full of porn.
> 
> It was cycled so would just keep running over and over again, was pi55 funny thinking back.
> 
> No porn available for my trusty spectrum 48k though !!


I remember some on my c64  I also remember the must excellent Apple playmate..was that to the Macintosh..I could play with her for hrs:grin:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> I remember some on my c64  I also remember the must excellent Apple playmate..was that to the Macintosh..I could play with her for hrs:grin:


And now kids download them onto there iPhones at 10 yrs old.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Leisuresuit Larry!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Max Headroom ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ena sharples


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

vetran said:


> ena sharples


Eddie Yates and Stan and Hilda !


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

cried my fckin eyes out when stan died poor hilda


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Marathons, Opal Fruits, Jif, remote controls with wires, coal men, personal CD players, woodchip wallpaper, stray dogs, protein shakers without wire balls in them.... all gone :sad:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

we had woodchip wallpaper on the ceiling!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

vetran said:


> cried my fckin eyes out when stan died poor hilda


I still miss Eddie Yeats :lol:

Auf wiedersehen pet was the best back then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I still miss Eddie Yeats :lol:
> 
> Auf wiedersehen pet was the best back then


Yeah the original one was fu*king funny !


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Amos and Mr Wilkes out of Emmerdale Farm.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The Tube on channel 4 on a friday night! Great music!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> *Amos and Mr Wilkes out of Emmerdale Farm.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yep i can just see them big fck of stripped mugs they used to drink there tea out of lol


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Rent a ghost ,CI5, Mr Benn


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

vetran said:



> And them side burns!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Milky said:


> Yeah the original one was fu*king funny !


Adrian mole

Civvies


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Adrian mole
> 
> Civvies


I absolutely PI*SED myself at the bit in Adrian Mole where he runs in his dads bedroom to say the Falklans have been invaded and his dad jumos out of bed !!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

shoes that lit up when you walked!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

jossies giants..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

birmigham bags and cheese cloth shirts what a c*nt i must have looked


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Bag Puss! Trumpton Bonfires Smoking dog ends


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Carnival floats on the back of a coal lorry, with no safety rail.


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

fun house.

the crystal maze.

ford cars that just would not start in the cold and would 'kangaroo'!

manual chokes

the feeling of utter devastation when a tape player would 'eat' one of your favourite tapes.

reel to reels!

driving without insurance and getting away with it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

the kranky's, who were recently in the papers for being mad into swinging.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

So many mentions of tv programmes... I remember back in the three channels days of tv when just about everyone in the school playground would talk about what was on tv the night before each day, and it was such a big deal. I kind of miss that 'smallness' of things!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

I remember when they use to sell dogs down brick lane the man that had the little monkey in the market who use to take photos of you with the monkey my brother an his friends had 250cc motorcycles on L plates love the smell of two stroke


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

cypssk said:


> I remember when they use to sell dogs down brick lane the man that had the little monkey in the market who use to take photos of you with the monkey my brother an his friends had 250cc motorcycles on L plates love the smell of two stroke


I could have self love smelling 2 stoke.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Home made rice pudding, I've been dreaming of that all night. Egg and bacon pie, my late father was a master at baking them.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

A Suffolk punch lawnmower


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Lucky you!!! I used to wear what ever my older brother had grown out of!
> 
> Hand me downs .... One thing I don't miss lol.


No, lucky you,l I had to wear my sisters hand me downs!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Remember when white lightning was 69p for 2 litres? Oh yeah - it still is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

The kids program Pipkins. with the very questionable hare as the main character, bit like Kenneth Williams from the carry on films.

Chorlton and the wheelies

Clopper Castle.

Jamie and his magic torch.

Mr Ben, the man who came out of the closet every week and it seemed normal.

Mary, Mungo and Midge.


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> I absolutely PI*SED myself at the bit in Adrian Mole where he runs in his dads bedroom to say the Falklans have been invaded and his dad jumos out of bed !!


"the argies have invaded the falklands ! that's just off the coast of scotland , they could be down in the midlands by tonight ! " :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Forgot to add finger bobs, now if ever anyone looked like a peedo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

ticmike said:


> I thoughts Wimpy had gone, but i saw one in Huddersfield the other week !!


There's a few wimpys near me...Go to the one in Welling mostly there's also one in bexleyheath the one in woolwich recently closed down 

Me and the boys are always in for a wimpy at least once a week it's one of our social things 

Cant' beat the quarter pounder meal with that "special sauce" 

Saying that haven't' been for a few weeks normally on Sundays Hummm


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Going to bed with trackies and a jumper on to keep warm

Making Snowballs from the snow and ice from the Inside of the windows.

Saturday mornings,trying to get a picture on the Black and white telly to watch Champion the Wonder Horse.

Tiswas 

Going to the Cubs and Scouts

Going to the Post Office for yer Mums Family Allowance


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

when school toilet paper was the same as tracing paper/a snicker was a marathon/wacka day was on tv


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gentle Ben

Flipper

Black Beauty

Red Hand Gang


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

cult said:


>


Obviously the gurner is hilarious but I hadn't spotted the bloke at the front with the pony tail, dungarees, white gloves and the moves.

I wonder what I must have looked like in that era...thank got we didn't have mobile phones then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tiswas

OR

Swap Shop !!

Grandstand

OR

World of Sport ( with dickie davies )


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Britas empire was good in its day ,also remember when penny chews cost a penny lol


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> Britas empire was good in its day ,also remember when penny chews cost a penny lol


Aww man I used to love watching that and red dwarf when I was little kid..I used to beg to stay up late to watch them (around 9pm  )


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Milky said:


> Probably for the older members on here but sat here thinking how things have changed..
> 
> I remember..
> 
> ...


Wasnt all that long back for most of those, only people to drive a diesel thrrough my teen years were the filth, could hear them coming a mile off

Remember my old lady finally getting double glazing when i was about 13, what a difference it made


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

when fireworks actually went bang and jumping jacks hadnt been banned oh happy days


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

When a policeman had his beat walking, and was built like a brick outhouse!

When my gran walk at night alone and got home

McDonald for the first time

Joe 90

Top of the pops

5p back on a returnable bottle

Woolworth pick and mix

Penny sweets that where a penny

A milkman that deliverers b4 8 am

The thought of a warm pussy

the who

Paul Weller

We stood out the way for old folk

Opened doors for a lady


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

back when you could mug an old lady and it wouldnt get caught on cctv anywhere


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

The tick cartoon

Biker mice from mars

angry beavers

bucky ohare

when buckfast was 4 5 quid!

la gear light trainers, bursting air bubbles in your nike trainers

going out all day on your bike or playing football

Going over the old looney bin in gartcosh

The wilks mussels and candy apple guys eithere dead or made his millions

gladiators burds were hot!

Johnny poppers


----------



## romeo1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Green £1 notes

No Internet

Typewriters

My dad smoking on the buses and tube

Bus conductors

Pulling the ring off coca cola cans

The national anthem on bbc at the end of the night

Dempsey and makepeace

T.J hooker

Chips (the motorbike cops)

Quincey

No need for resident parking permits

The FA cup final being special

No speed cameras

No digital cameras, sending your negatives off to be developed/printed from your 110 or 35mm cartridge

Going to the corner shop and buying a 1/4 of Bon bons

Mum getting milk tokens from the post office and buying kerosine from the petrol station for our heater


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

after the war and up until the mid-late 90's there were small and steady changes/developments in society then bang, the internet! i think it's changed everything, reshaped society completely


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

I used to help my nan with the laundry .... putting it through a mangle!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Home made toffee by your nan


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kids leaving school with the ability to read and write, spell and do maths.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Kids leaving school with the ability to read and write, spell and do maths.


maybe in your day mate, im still crap at maths and spelling lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

the days of the bullworker my introduction to bodybuilding lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> maybe in your day mate, im still crap at maths and spelling lol


The point l am making mate is there may have been the odd one or two that couldnt, now its half the school who have some kind of dis order !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> The point l am making mate is there may have been the odd one or two that couldnt, now its half the school who have some kind of *dis order* !!


One word mate Disorder pmsl !!! X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> One word mate Disorder pmsl !!! X


Hey l didnt leave school with a typing degree mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Home made toffee by your nan


Home made Sage and Onion done by the side of the open fire by your nan.


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

vetran said:


> the days of the bullworker my introduction to bodybuilding lol


mine was the little 'charles atlas' adverts wrapped up inside bazooka joe bubble gum , now that's going back .. everyone seems to remember the bullworker but not the infamous 'chest expanders' where one bad rep could mangle a nipple to pieces instantly :sad:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dannyt said:


> mine was the little 'charles atlas' adverts wrapped up inside bazooka joe bubble gum , now that's going back .. everyone seems to remember the bullworker but not the infamous 'chest expanders' where one bad rep could mangle a nipple to pieces instantly :sad:


Was that the bubble gum that had the lick and stick tattoos in.


----------

